# better pinch collar?



## regspeir (Jan 4, 2010)

One of my frustrations in training is that my dog's prong collar always gets tangled in his long hair and it's a PAIN to be constantly untangling and adjusting it. Anyone have one with a leather strap inside? Doe it get tangled less?


----------



## SheetsSM (Jan 17, 2008)

is the collar too big which is allowing it to get tangled up in the fur?


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

If it's getting tangled in the fur - it might be set too low on the dog's neck.


----------



## kwhit (Apr 7, 2008)

Most people have no clue on the proper fit of a prong. They're always too low on the neck and too loose. If it's getting tangled in your dogs fur, I would bet it's too low. 

Also, they're supposed to be self-correcting, so there is no need to ever, ever tug/jerk/pull on the lead while using a prong. Also, use smaller prongs, they work better. Although I am not an advocate of these collars and won't carry them in my store, if someone comes in with one on their dog, I will always fit it properly for them...because 9 out of 10 times, it's on wrong...

This is the correct positioning of the collar, (it should be snug enough to stay in this position):


----------



## regspeir (Jan 4, 2010)

sorry everyone here thinks I am REALLY stupid... My pinch is the proper length and as high on the neck as should be (right side and under, etc.). It IS small links. It just gets tangled so I have trouble keeping it in the proper position. And NO, I don't JERK it (my gosh....do we have to assume EVERYONE is an idiot?). All I was asking was if a certain variation didn't get tangled as much as the traditional one. Thank you to anyone who tried to help and not insult or advance a particular bias or belief.


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

Um...? Holy cow who said what to make you flail out like that against people who took time to respond?

I've used a prong before and if you put it on right under the jaw and remove links so it is not loose, it does not slip on you. It stays in place and does not shift down.


----------



## DJdogman (Apr 23, 2013)

Not sure why you created this post to look for advice, seeing as you are already an expert on prong collars!


----------



## rabernet (Feb 24, 2015)

We bought one of these Lola Limited – Secret Powers

I will say though, that the lady who runs this is AWFUL about responding to e-mails and has zero customer service skills. 

I had no issues with my order (other than her not answering a question prior to me ordering) and she didn't even respond when I wrote her to thank her for the collar and compliment the construction once it arrived. 

But she delivered when she noted she would on the website, and the product is well made. I had e-mailed her asking for extra business cards and flyers with my order, because I thought my class might ask for information. She never responded, but she did include them in my order. 

The nice thing about this collar is that once your dog is reliably walking loose leash, the links can be removed and you can use it as a flat collar.


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

Reg, I get exactly what you mean, I have the same problem with Phoenix and his thick neck hair getting all caught in the links. I know people on various sites have suggested putting fabric around it. I haven't tried that, if you do let me know what you think. Luckily I really don't have a use for a prong collar for Phoenix, so his stays in my training bag more than 99% of the time.


----------



## K9-Design (Jan 18, 2009)

What brand are you using? Herm Springer with the solid, triangular two links at either end is the best. The others are flimsy and I can see would get tangled up more often. I use a small Herm Springer when heeling and can't say I have this problem (with some mighty hairy dogs).


----------



## regspeir (Jan 4, 2010)

I am using a Sprenger w. small links. Sorry about my (over)reaction above and I DO appreciate ppl taking the time to respond...just that when someone suggests I "jerk" ANY collar to train, it kinda' says "you're clueless." Those who have followed a recent similar discussion on a FB list will understand better why I might be overly sensitive... although clearly at least one person who responded above doesn't care to


----------



## kwhit (Apr 7, 2008)

When I respond to posts it's not only for the OP, but anyone else that should read the thread. People will search "prong/pinch" to get info on this type of collar and this thread will come up. The only reason I put not to jerk is so people know that's not how they're meant to be used.

Never once did I state that you jerk on the lead. Not once. I only wanted to make sure that those that are looking for information are at least given the basics. And self-correcting is Prong/Pinch Collar 101. Geez...


----------



## K9-Design (Jan 18, 2009)

Reg I replied to your FB post but I think your main problem is you need to groom your dog more often. In the picture you posted his ear and neck hair was really long, no wonder it gets caught in the collar!


----------



## Chritty (Aug 17, 2014)

kwhit said:


> When I respond to posts it's not only for the OP, but anyone else that should read the thread. People will search "prong/pinch" to get info on this type of collar and this thread will come up. The only reason I put not to jerk is so people know that's not how they're meant to be used.
> 
> Never once did I state that you jerk on the lead. Not once. I only wanted to make sure that those that are looking for information are at least given the basics. And self-correcting is Prong/Pinch Collar 101. Geez...



Without knowing the FB group that OP is referring to, this is how I took your post. A larger body of info that is interesting to people like me which in my opinion is much better than a post about how these training collars shouldn't be used at all.


----------

